# Learning from Other Hive Types Around the World



## Jorn Johanesson (Mar 30, 2005)

As a start You can try to visit this Url :http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beehive_(beekeeping)

In Denmark we are using more types. The Old danish hive which is a 22-24 frame longhive type frame size 10x12 danish inch.








This hive is still in use but is on its way to be faded out as they root. Other hives in Denmark is polystyrene hives of Norwegian type. Some few are using polystyrene hives in Dadant frame size. Other are using framezise as old danish 12X10 or 10X12. The 12x10 are used as Hony supers in the old danish hive. Langstroth is also used but all hives are polystyrene except for the old Danish hive.

I visit Slovenia to a Apimondia meeting and found this types :









The Slovenian ATZ hive in a stationary setup











In Romania it is Russian hivetypes (Long hives with 22 frames) and biological hives with walls made of straw.


----------



## t0k (Oct 16, 2004)

http://www.beehivevoja.com/english.htm

theres this, interresting, i hope to try this one this year or next

---

this hive from Slovenia Jorn mentioned is common in ex-yugoslavia area, they usually have 2x10 - 2x12 frames, they can not be expanded, there are no supers to lift all work has to be done frame by frame
usually they are built in the vehicles like this


----------



## Jorn Johanesson (Mar 30, 2005)

*more from Romania/Slovenia*

A Romanian Biological Hive









and last a Romanian beekeepr using Longhive Russian hivetypes










which looks like this:










and His truck


----------



## beegarden (Mar 3, 2009)

*wow!*

Thanks for all the visuals! as well as the weblinks. All fascinating stuff - to me anyway... 

I went to the beehivevoja website -- there as a lot there to read, in glancing through it, seemed like one difference was the size of the hive bodies. But in looking at the photos, they seemed a lot like the langs. Can you comment on that t0k? Also it looked like they used some type of foundation.

Jorn, the 1 you saw at Apimondia in Slovenia which you provided a picture, I see a door on left where there are frames, and then doors with glass on right. What is happening in the right side? is it just a viewing area? this also uses foundation on frames? 

The big bee house with all the hives along one wall is really neat looking. I wonder if this helps with dealing with bears and other predators? It seems like it works well for working hives in inclement weather and the winter. 

Also Jorn, do you know anything more about the Romanian biological hive - what goes on inside of it? it's inner construction? I see straw walls on the hive body... is it more prone to insects and predators do you think?

Sounds like an Apimondia meeting would be fascinating.

Just about everybody seems to say Langs are the way to go but I sometimes wonder if we are short changing ourselves by not at least exploring alternative hive designs; I think we can learn a lot from the process of exploration, even if it is going back full circle and saying, yeah, I am sticking to the lang...

Marika


----------



## Jorn Johanesson (Mar 30, 2005)

beegarden said:


> Jorn, the 1 you saw at Apimondia in Slovenia which you provided a picture, I see a door on left where there are frames, and then doors with glass on right. What is happening in the right side? is it just a viewing area? this also uses foundation on frames?


It is two separate hives just placed side by side to show the interior and how it looks just before you close the door. Hives are maintained from behind.



> The big bee house with all the hives along one wall is really neat looking. I wonder if this helps with dealing with bears and other predators? It seems like it works well for working hives in inclement weather and the winter.


This is a traditional Slovenian bee house. They are always (Nearly) very nice decorated. Some are also mixing in the old Slovenian hive that is just a box with no frames and is populated with a swarm. The old canolian bee was breed for Swarming 



> Also Jorn, do you know anything more about the Romanian biological hive - what goes on inside of it? it's inner construction? I see straw walls on the hive body... is it more prone to insects and predators do you think?


They were with frames and foundation as normal, but the bees using propolis tightened the hive walls inside. The beekeeper did not complain about insects and predators.



> Sounds like an Apimondia meeting would be fascinating.


This year it will be held in France. The Apimondia congress is held every second year in different places of the world. And IF you have a chance, it is well worth the cost. You can make friends from the whole world interested in beekeeping.

To day it is a springlike sonny day here where i live. 60.8 F


----------



## t0k (Oct 16, 2004)

> I went to the beehivevoja website -- there as a lot there to read, in glancing through it, seemed like one difference was the size of the hive bodies. But in looking at the photos, they seemed a lot like the langs. Can you comment on that t0k? Also it looked like they used some type of foundation.


it is alot like langs hive, difference is that it is as long as it is wide, 10 frames wide...
biggest difference for me is that brood is limited to just one box during most of the season, that is interresting to me because the hive is smaller and easier to move

wax foundation is used, we dont use plastic foundation or small cell here


----------

